# the Birmingham Appreciation thread and poll



## H.Dot (Aug 14, 2006)

Post why you love the best city in the UK outside London* on here



























* note to northerners: not Manchester


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2006)

I like it because the people (atleast the ones I've met) are alot more friendly. The pace of the city isn't as frantic as London. It's got nice city centre too. Been there so much in the last few years (due to work) that's almost become a home away from home city wise!

Go Brum!


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 14, 2006)

Colin lives there. Enough said.


----------



## MooChild (Aug 14, 2006)

I think its a great place, but i tend to only visit the town centre rarely. Mainly because i like my chair too much


----------



## Reg in slippers (Aug 14, 2006)

although it has more navigable waterways than venice, it simply isnt..


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 15, 2006)

Cos I'm a Brummie.
However I don't live there now and I must admit I can't see me ever wanting to live there again because I sort of outgrew it but it will always have a place in my heart. I love to hear the accent now because it's 'homely' and I like alot of things about the brummie personality (if there is such a thing!).
I *heart* Brum


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 15, 2006)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> although it has more navigable waterways than venice, it simply isnt..



it's not really comparing like-with-like though is it?


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 15, 2006)

Got no preference on this one really and its Liverpool thats the best city in the country (bollucks to London and Manchester)


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 15, 2006)

Get your own forum you fecking parasites


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 15, 2006)

I like it because of the custard factory, and the , erm, well thats about it really

moseley's pretty cool, as is the bear tavern in bearwood (loads of free events there put on by skanking dub beats e.g. P.A.I.N. and Headjam)...

TBH I like anywhere as long as its better than this shithole (walsall)


----------



## aqua (Aug 15, 2006)

I like it cos I'm here and so are my friends 

and we have nice things

and shiney things




isn't as nice as Hull though


----------



## irishshapes (Aug 15, 2006)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> I like it because of the custard factory, and the , erm, well thats about it really
> 
> moseley's pretty cool, as is the bear tavern in bearwood (loads of free events there put on by skanking dub beats e.g. P.A.I.N. and Headjam)...
> 
> TBH I like anywhere as long as its better than this shithole (walsall)




thats my local, am there 3 times a week usually! lol

i love it for the clubs in town, not a club anywhere close to MUD at the moment (with the exception of turnmills and fabric) BUT WE ARE BIGGING UP BRUM, and i bought a house here last year, so i must like it


----------



## Shirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I like it because if you go there aqua makes you drink gin until you have to eat chips and chocolate.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2006)

I like it because you feel safe when you're out on a night out. i like it because you can talk to people when you're out without the feeling that you're going to get that bottle in the face. i like it because you can live in a nice big flat 3 miles from the city centre and only 10 minutes on a bus for only 600 quid a month. i like it because you can get from one side of the city to the other in 20 minutes. i like it because when you go shopping all the shops are in the city centre. i like it because i think brummies are friendly. i like it because its the closest thing that has felt like home since i left home.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 16, 2006)

Bees and aqua live there.  

Beyond that you could nuke it and no-one would notice.


----------



## longdog (Aug 18, 2006)

Beer, cider and gin.

The Charlie Hall in Erdington.

A big bronze bull with a shiney nose you can rub for luck.

A top notch town center.

Cheap local transport.

Aqua and Bees live there.

What's not to like?

You can even get in to a fight if you want


----------



## miss direct (Aug 18, 2006)

Because I am from there and now I've left I really miss it and want to go back. There's loads going on, loads of theatres, arts fest, a big TV in the middle of town, nice fountains, big parks, cool buildings like Selfridges and the Council House. 

Big enough to be anonymous but small enough to bump into people you know in town.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 18, 2006)

I loved it when I lived there for a year when I was 11/12.


----------

